# Watch Imola Live online Via Audi AG Plus New Silver Livery for R18 #1



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The harder core of the motorsport fans on this site will recall with chagrin the distribution of the video feed from the 12 Hours of Sebring... or the lack thereof. Seems the folks at Audi are among that group because they've been quick to stream races ever since. Beginning with Le Mans and experienced just last week with the Nurburgring 24 Hours, those with a quick-enough connection have been able to watch the action via an Audi website. Great news then for racing fans, Audi has confirmed it will again stream the 6 Hours of Imola on Sunday.

Beginning at 12 PM CEST (That's 6AM EST for those Stateside), you'll be able to find the race below. If it's anything like Le Mans or Nurburgring, it'll be commentated in German but those who may prefer English can always mute it and listen to the feed from the boys at Radio Le Mans.

One other note. The photo above is what's parked at the link where the streaming will begin. We noticed the Audi R18 #1 is featured, but painted in a silver livery more like its sister cars at Le Mans rather than its sinister black exposed carbon fiber appearance. Livery junkies, we're sure, will want to know.

Watch the link/jump below for live streaming during the race.

* Watch the 6 Hours of Imola via Audi *


----------

